# Delete and tune



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I've decided I want to delete and tune my 6.7. Where's the nest place to take it near Katy, and what's a fair rate?

I see SCT x4 online for $400, and a delete pipe for under $200. But, i was quoted $1800 by a diesel shop today. That seems like pricey labor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Call sacred auto in Alvin


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Spring auto pros
sap
lesley willet


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

A good tuner is going to run a $1,000 plus. Exhaust will be another $400 so the $1,800 is not crazy.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Southern style trucks is in Katy on Franz near Mason. They do quality work and are priced well. They were my choice when I still had a diesel.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

1800 is cheap cheap. Talk to the boys at Extreme offroad on Mason I had a 2016 dmax done and Im waiting on the 2017 tunes to come out for my new dmax so I can get it done.


Full delete
PPEI Tune
Flo Pro 5 inch turbo back
Fass Fuel system
Bigger fuel rails
Cold air intake (AFE)
Its gonna set you back near 5k brotha


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

PTP in tomball will do you right and knows what works. The last thing you want it to go cheap and burn down $15k engine.


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

Did my 6.7 a few months back myself. $1,018 total for dpf delete pipe, sct x4, and egr block plates. Really simple and took about 3 hours to do. No special tools needed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Call Brent's Diesel in Rosenberg. He keeps both my 6.7 and 7.3 on the road. I will be having him do a "weight reduction" on my 6.7 in the near future. Honest as the day is long and a good guy to boot! He keeps both my 6.7 and 7.3 on the road.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

texasstyle said:


> Did my 6.7 a few months back myself. $1,018 total for dpf delete pipe, sct x4, and egr block plates. Really simple and took about 3 hours to do. No special tools needed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


^this^
if you can read, and turn wrenches, you can perform this task. And buy saving on labor costs you can splurge for a little better tuner or better tunes than the canned tunes. Visit the forum Powerstroke Army and other sites for information and possible purchase of a tuner. tuners are always for sale on there. Dont be afraid to ask questions there.

and $1800 is a fair price.

be careful, you might get bit buy the HP bug.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I had it done a couple months ago. She does run with more gusto and i get about 10% better mileage. It is a bit louder than I'd prefer though.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

You might want to add FTE resonator or a muffler. idk what stock components are left in the exhaust system.
but i do like how they sound at idle. then theres always the rick flare WHEW!!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I put my 6.7 into Brent's yesterday for "bypass surgery". Kept getting plugged EGR cooler codes. I'm getting an EZLynk with GDP custom tunes.


----------



## Alphabets (Apr 18, 2012)

So how did it turn out? I'm thinking about going the delete route and looking for more information/suggestions.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, with the 100hp GDP tune, my truck now runs like a raped ape! Thank God for the mpg gauge to keep my foot out of trouble. I also have noticed about a 1-2 mpg improvement. Not enough to offset the cost of the delete, but it'll help.


----------

